# Trailer Rollers



## warnoy (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm having a heck of a time launching my 14 foot jonboat off the trailer and am considering mounting rollers. It's a flat bottom and the trailer has two bottom bunks only. Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## richg99 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, you might first consider "slicking" up your present bunks.

One way is to buy a block of canning wax. Go fishing; let your bunks sit in the sun while you are catching a lot of fish. When you return to your trailer, rub the paraffin wax on the bunks. That may help.

Some guys buy a spray can of "slick stuff" sold by marine dealers instead. 

Some, including me on one boat...add PVC strips on top of the carpet. I cut up a 4 x 8 piece of PVC garden lattice (Home Depot) and countersunk stainless steel screws to fasten the strips down. 

Some guys buy commericial made strips...I think they are called SlikStrips or something similar. Neither homemade nor commercial strips should be used on *riveted* tinnys, though.

I've never put rollers on any flat-bottomed boat. That was because all of the flat bottomed boats that I've owned ( 3 of them) were Carolina Skfifs. CS's are fiberglass and the manufacturer was insistent that owners NOT use rollers. They led us to believe that the rollers will, sooner or later, dent the hull's bottom. I don't know if a tinny would be similiarily affected...but I would be very careful as to exactly where the weight would be borne if I chose to use rollers. 

Hope this helps, Rich


----------



## T-MAN (Apr 20, 2011)

I had a 1984 buddy jon boat that i had a keel roller on the front as a support and 2 bunks on the back. I put in one day and the keel roller had put a very nice size hole where it supported the boat on the center keel that ran the full legnth of the boat. I dont know if the aluminum was just fragile due to the very cold weather at the time or if it was because the roller was only about 6inches long with a 32inch boat bottom resting on it. Since then i have taken all rollers off of my boat


----------



## Scottinva (Apr 27, 2011)

I have the Glyde Slicks on my trailer and my boat is a 14x48 RIVETED boat. I have never had any issues and have had them on there for about 8 years and average about 40 trips a year with about 100 miles of towing each trip. They were real slick at first, but now don't seem quite as good. They definitely beat the old bunks. I do have rollers on another trailer and they are much better for launching and loading but probably more expensive and more work to install.


Scott


----------



## usingmyrights (May 22, 2011)

My dad just told me today that he used sexwax when he had his boat (2200lb sailboat). Said he could launch it just by backing up and hitting the brake at the edge of the water.


----------



## moloch16 (May 25, 2011)

Hey richg99 just wondering why the slick guides will not work with a riveted jon? First I guess we should see if we are talking about the same thing:

https://www.easternmarine.com/Self-Centering-Bunk-Glide-Ons-for-2x4-Lumber-86162-/


----------



## richg99 (May 25, 2011)

I never owned a riveted boat, so my comment was a reiteration of the warnings that I read in the past. 

One theory was that the rivets would catch and chip the sliks. Personally, if that was the case, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just bevel the edge of the slik ...like a tiny ramp..... to lessen the possibility of that issue.

Another warning said that the rivets, bearing onto the hardened sliks while bouncing down the highway, would eventually loosen the rivets or at least stress the aluminum next to the rivets.

Since I have no personal experience, I cannot say what is true or what is not. Seems like a number of guys have them on and have had no problems so far. 

I'd try the canning wax first.

regards, Rich


----------

